
How one man became a billionaire - deepakkapoor
https://medium.com/@deepakkapoor/how-one-man-became-a-billionaire-e5b4b585b300?source=linkShare-31db8bac675f-1517426489
======
sharemywin
awesome! I'm in. Who's the next warren buffet?

~~~
deepakkapoor
I have few candidates :)

